# LPS Inspections



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone here do inspections for LPS? they are doing an RFP and want to know if you can actually make money doing inspections for them.

thanks


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

never heard of em


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Activepp said:


> anyone here do inspections for LPS? they are doing an RFP and want to know if you can actually make money doing inspections for them.
> 
> thanks


I used to do inspections for LPS @ $7 a pop... then they got into the RFP thing. Had been doing them before they were LPS, when the Insul's owned Universal (since 1995). We bid $6.50 per inspection... didn;t make the cut. The guy that got called us and asked if we wanted to do $3 inspections... told him thank you but..No,

You can make $$$ doing them... urban areas you should be able to get 10-15 per hour... Suburban a litte less... Rural... it's tough.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

How can you do anything for $7??? You can stay home and watch TV and not lose time or $. If you want to double your income try the alphabet company for $15/inspection.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

reoguys said:


> How can you do anything for $7??? You can stay home and watch TV and not lose time or $. If you want to double your income try the alphabet company for $15/inspection.


Are you honestly that dense or are you just talking out of your ass?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

reoguys said:


> How can you do anything for $7??? You can stay home and watch TV and not lose time or $. If you want to double your income try the alphabet company for $15/inspection.


When you do 2/k-3/k per month it adds up. I wouldn't do'em if they were a loser. In urban area's you (CT City's) can do 12-15 per hour... all in all not a bad days' pay for driving around suggesting to people that they should call their mortgage company.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We did them when the companies required one or two pics. My understanding is that companies like Safeguard, Five Brothers, etc, are now requiring up to 6 pics for standard drive by jobs, 20 or more for vacant units, plus photos of volt sticks to determine utility. No one I have heard of is increasing their pricing for this.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We did them when the companies required one or two pics. My understanding is that companies like Safeguard, Five Brothers, etc, are now requiring up to 6 pics for standard drive by jobs, 20 or more for vacant units, plus photos of volt sticks to determine utility. No one I have heard of is increasing their pricing for this.


It typical in this industry...more...more..more, but when you raise your price they lower your volume. I started when you did Poliroids... stapled 1 pic to the inspection form and mailed them in. 
Digital technology...ya gotta love it.


----------

